# Movie theater lighting layouts



## Phasingout (Jun 12, 2012)

He guys,

I don't know if there is a thread already for this topic, but was wondering if any of you have done small public movie theater lighting ? I am looking for some ideas as this is a small town theater renovation with lots of volunteer help and no architectural engineers or drawings, is there anywhere that might have sample or downloadable lighting layouts available for this project....thanks...Phasingout


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Start here

It's real pricy stuff 

http://www.mainstage.com/default.asp?ID=56


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Phasingout said:


> He guys,
> 
> I don't know if there is a thread already for this topic, but was wondering if any of you have done small public movie theater lighting ? I am looking for some ideas as this is a small town theater renovation with lots of volunteer help and no architectural engineers or drawings, is there anywhere that might have sample or downloadable lighting layouts available for this project....thanks...Phasingout


here are some photos for ideas
http://www.houzz.com/theater-lighting


----------



## LesCharles73 (Nov 23, 2012)

Be sure to do some research on ADA compliance regarding minimum footcandle ratings, etc. Start from the "ground up" by determining the lighting levels needed and where; then use that to determine your fixtures and placements.


----------

